# être au rendez-vous



## tangerine69

como se puede decir "la volonté n'était pas au rendez vous"? A mi, traducirlo por ' la voluntad no acudio a la cita' me parece demasiado francés. que opinais? gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La definición es la siguiente:
*"Être au rendez-vous,* en parlant de qqch:  _survenir, génér. de manière opportune. _Ejemplo: la fête sera réussie si le soleil est au rendez-vous."
Larousse Pratique. © 2005 Editions Larousse.


----------



## tangerine69

si, si lo entiendo. Pero queria saber si hay una expresion en español, para no tener que poner solo "no hubo voluntad". algo un poco mas metaforico, para mantener el estilo del autor. gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
A mí, "la voluntad no acudió a la cita" me gusta y es una espresión española.
Otras opciones: falló la voluntad, faltó la voluntad.


----------



## tangerine69

pues creo que lo voy a dejar entonces como dices tu. Si no suena mal!
gracias de nuevo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra posibilidad:

*- la voluntad brilló por su ausencia*


----------



## tangerine69

gracias Victor! es perfecto, absolutamente perfecto! es lo que estaba buscando! gracias


----------



## Mirelia

"La voluntad brilló por su ausencia" tiene, a mi juicio, un énfasis del que "la voluntad no acudió a la cita" carece. Pienso que si el autor de la frase hubiera querido ser vehemente, habría utilizado otra expresión, no ésa. "La voluntad no acudió a la cita" suena más bien melancólico, dicho por alguien que, más que acentuar esa incomparecencia, casi denunciándola, se lamenta por ella.
En fin, a mí me suena así. No sé si Víctor Pérez querrá refutarme. En todo caso, su oposición será bienvenida, pues seguramente me dejará pensando.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> "La voluntad brilló por su ausencia" tiene, a mi juicio, un énfasis del que "la voluntad no acudió a la cita" carece. Pienso que si el autor de la frase hubiera querido ser vehemente, habría utilizado otra expresión, no ésa. "La voluntad no acudió a la cita" suena más bien melancólico, dicho por alguien que, más que acentuar esa incomparecencia, casi denunciándola, se lamenta por ella.
> En fin, a mí me suena así. No sé si Víctor Pérez querrá refutarme. En todo caso, su oposición será bienvenida, pues seguramente me dejará pensando.



Lo siento, *Mirelia*, pero no voy a refutar lo irrefutable: tu análisis es preciso y exacto. 

_La voluntad no acudió a la cita_ es un *lamento*. 
_La voluntad brilló por su ausencia_ es un *reproche*. 

Solo habría que ver cuál de las dos cosas expresa el contexto de la frase de *Tangerine*. 

De cualquier forma, y contrariamente a lo que dice *Tina*, a mí no me seduce demasiado lo de "la voluntad no acudió a la cita". Casi preferiría decir, si hay que expresar lamento, *la voluntad no hizo acto de presencia*.


----------



## tangerine69

Efectivamente, la 'voluntad' no puede acudir o dejar de acudir a la cita. Precisamente, la voluntad no tiene voluntad para hacer....
Lo de "brillo por su ausencia" me parece lo mejor
Gracias a todos


----------



## GURB

Hola
N'oublie pas que tu as à traduire: n'était pas au rendez-vous et non brilla par son absence ou autres formes similaires or, l'expression que t'a donnée Tina no acudió a la cita correspond parfaitement. Elle s'emploie à propos du soleil, du vent etc...comme te le montre cet extrait de compte-rendu publié sur le site de la Federacion de Vela de la Comunidad Valenciana:
El domingo, última jornada de competición, *el viento* volvió a mostrarse perezoso, *acudió tarde a la cita* con los regatistas pero permitió la celebración de una cuarta prueba con vientos muy flojos, de dirección sur.


----------



## Teemp

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!
Tengo un problema para traducir esto. en realidad es una duda. "Rendez-vous" significa "cita" o "pedir hora"..., pero me gustaria saber si s le puede atribuir otro significado.
Este es un texto referente a las cruzadas.
Même si le succès n’est pas un rendez-vous, l’Église a pris l’habitude d’encourager les guerres...
en la frase parece significar "recompensa", ¿podría ser?
¡Gracias!


----------



## GrammarFreak

Bonjour, comment pourrais-je traduire la phrase suivante. Il s'agit d'une phrase de voeux pour la nouvelle année.

"Que la santé soit au rendez-vous et vous permette de savourer le quotidien."

Mon essai: 

"Qué 2010 les permita mantener una buena salud y gozar de cada dia". 

Ca me semble manquer de style.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Que la salud y el disfrute consuetudinario estén con vosotros en este 2.010.


----------



## Loredon

Bonjour à vous tous!

 Et comment diriez-vous: Le soleil à Rio est au rendez-vous?

_¿<<El sol a Rio acude a la cita>> ?_

Me suele muy mal, ¿que le parece?

Le agradezco su aclaración.

Cordialmente,

Loredon


----------



## Mirelia

En Río, el sol acude puntualmente.


----------



## esteban

Otras posibilidades:

"Contaremos con la presencia del sol (o del _astro solar_, ¿por qué no? si se trata de previsiones meteorológicas) en Río."
"El sol de Río nos acompañará todo el día/fin de semana/etc. (aquí le agrego alguito porque si no la frase queda un poco en el aire)."

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Loredon

Hola a todos:

Le estoy muy agradecida por su respuesta, referido a mi pregunta.
Mirelia, me parece que tu respuesta podría traducirse así: <<A Rio, le soleil est ponctuel.>>
Yo quería decir que al comparar con otros países cuyas temperaturas no son tan calientes como en Rio, se podía contar con el sol continuadamente. Era en este sentido que yo quería escribirlo.
Es verdad, que cuando leo tu respuesta se acerca del sentido que yo quería exprimir. :+)
Gracias de nuevo a los dos.
Cordialmente,
Loredon


----------



## Argentinisima

Yo encontré esto : être au rendez-vous = hacerse presente, 

Por ejemplo "Le soleil était au rendez-vous" "El sol se hizo presente"

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Loredon

"El sol se hizo presente"...
Hola Argentissima:
 De hecho, ssa expresión que propones, me parece ¡muy acercada de lo que yo había en mi mente!
Te estoy muy agradecida, ¡muchas gracias otra vez!

Lorédon


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



Loredon said:


> Le soleil à Rio est au rendez-vous?
> 
> _¿<<El sol a Rio acude a la cita>> ?_


Si se trata de un título o de expresar una verdad general:
- En Río, el sol siempre fiel a la cita

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Loredon

¡Hola Martine!

¡Gracias por tu respuesta! De hecho, se trata más de una expresión de verdad general, y tu propuesta encaja perfectamente con lo que quería expresar en un texto.
¡Muchas Gracias otra vez, y que pases un buen domingo!
Cordialmente.
Lorédon


----------



## Manon25

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola !

Alguién para ayudar para traducir este expresión en español : *"le succès est au rendez-vous"*.
Contextos posibles : "J'ai fait un gâteau pour le dîner, il a été mangé en moins de 10 minutes. *Le succès était au rendez-vous !*" / "Juan a passé un entretien ce matin et il a commencé cet après-midi. * Le succès était au rendez-vous* !".

Podríamos decir algo como, encontrar el éxito ?

Gracias por sus ideas !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hola, bienvenido/a.

Pues sí.
Con una traducción textual se entiende bien, aunque no sea una expresión en español.
_Tuvo cita con el éxito_ o cualquier variante.


----------



## chlapec

Je te propose une façon naturelle de l'exprimer en espagnol:
¡Menudo éxito!


----------



## Manon25

Gracias


----------



## nanillo5

Hola a todos,
Hoy me han dicho la expresión francesa "le succès fut au rendez-vous", y, según lo que me han explicado, creo que en español significa "fue un éxito rotundo", pero me gustaría estar seguro.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## adicte

*Nueva pregunta*​

¡Hola!

Me estoy "peleando" con esta frase y necesito vuestra ayuda por favor. Se trata de material para gimnasios.

*"Grâce à ses options intégrées nul doute que la motivation sera au rdv! *_(sic)_*"*

► ¡Gracias a sus opciones integradas, sin lugar a duda, no faltará motivación!

También pensé en:

... no puede faltar motivación! - pero se puede interpretar como "más vale que no falte"
... la motivación brillará por su presencia! - pero lo veo un poco rebuscado y demasiado lírico a lo mejor...

Os agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Para empezar, un hilo en el que ya se ha discutido esta locución: ***hilos unidos, Gracias por el enlace

Un par de ideas sueltas:

_... no cabe duda de que la motivación será lo que sobrará.

... no cabe duda: ¡la motivación está asegurada! / ¡sobrará motivación!
_
Luego habrá otras formas de formularlo, si se nos proporciona un contexto más amplio. En español, la nominalización no es tan común como en francés; por ello, a lo mejor algo como _¡todos estarán más que motivados!_ podría terminar resultando más natural.


----------



## adicte

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para empezar, un hilo en el que ya se ha discutido esta locución: ***hilos unidos, Gracias por el enlace
> 
> Un par de ideas sueltas:
> 
> _... no cabe duda de que la motivación será lo que sobrará.
> 
> ... no cabe duda: ¡la motivación está asegurada! / ¡sobrará motivación!
> _
> Luego habrá otras formas de formularlo, si se nos proporciona un contexto más amplio. En español, la nominalización no es tan común como en francés; por ello, a lo mejor algo como _¡todos estarán más que motivados!_ podría terminar resultando más natural.



¡Muchas gracias por tan detallada respuesta!


----------

